# what was the weight



## davemuxyM3 (Mar 13, 2013)

Great show once again just wondering what the weight of the merchandise was that we was guessing as any one know? :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

11.8 kilo :thumb:


----------



## davemuxyM3 (Mar 13, 2013)

The_Bouncer said:


> 11.8 kilo :thumb:


Cheers buddy I guessed 9.7 damn lol :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Wish Id have seen this

My job is based around weights so would have stood a good chance :lol:


----------



## Millzer (Jan 24, 2012)

AAAAAGH!

I thought 12kg but went .2 up just to be different!
...should have gone .2 down!


----------



## J77ONO (Apr 11, 2012)

Im rubish at guessing weights .....gave it a miss as i dident want to make myself look a fool :lol:


----------



## Goodyear (Apr 7, 2011)

I went for 12


----------



## Drunkenalan (Jan 14, 2013)

so who won?


----------

